# Attetion everyone near the Meadowlands Expo Center



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

Wednesday Sept. 28th, 6pm-10pm, Meadowlands Expo Center 355 Plaza Drive, Secaucus NJ

CIGAR MANIA


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

That looks Killer Bro!! If I were closer I would be there.

Ron


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm trying to get two guys from work to go with me, hate driving in the city even if it's for a good cause lol


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd love to go to this, but the ticket price and drive would be to costly for me right now.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

I already have my ticket and will be in attendance!


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll be there hopefully. Know the dress code? lol, thinking a button down shirt and pair of jeans and a leather blazer I own, have to impress the playmates you know lol


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I was going till Lew's crappy Rag of a Magazine started singin like a canary.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thurm15 said:


> I was going till Lew's crappy Rag of a Magazine started singin like a canary.


Same here. Kinda killed it for me.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

? I don't follow


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I tried as hard as I could but it looks like I can't swing the ticket fee for this event. I was psyched to go to my first cigar event but with everything the way it is it's looking well it doesn't have a doughnuts chance in a night shift break room.

To everyone else that is going, be sure you guys list what cigars they give you at the door and hopefully you can meet the heads of CAO. I was really looking forward to meet them the most, they're what really got me hooked in this whole habit lol

2 days and counting, have fun.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

I wonder how many of those 45 cigars are JR dog rockets.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Jay said:


> and hopefully you can meet the heads of CAO.


Preferably the daughter.


----------

